# Welsh Sport Horse Jumping Critique!



## threestargirl

This is my horse Seirian, he is a 12 year old Welsh Cob x Thoroughbred, we are currently competing at Training level in eventing and have done up to 3'6" jumpers. I would love critique on him and myself please! 











































































Sorry for how many photos there are lol! As you can see he barely clears the jumps


----------



## threestargirl

Just for comparison, the bottom photo is him when I first tried him in Sep. 2010 and the top is from June 2013, we've made serious progress!!


----------



## CandyCanes

I'm rubbish at riding critique, but can I just say hes' GORGEOUS and looks an amazing eventer! 
In the September picture you look tiny on him! You've either grown in the June picture, or really lengthened your stirrups!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Wow. He is absolutely stunning. Beautiful form. You two are definitely a great pair.

hes just...wow. gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Wow, a lot of good riders recently have joined us on the Horse Forum! You are an impressive rider. Hopefully the other really good riders will chime in with actual critique. I would just like to borrow your low heels, straight back, supple arms and overall ooze of confidence.


----------



## Corporal

You are an excellent rider and your horse is very talented. He looks like he would jump anything for you that you decide to put in his path. The two of you could really advance.
I hate to write this but I would suggest...gulp...that you lose about 12-15 pounds. Take a full year to do this, so it's healthy. Your weight is fine for lower amateur, but I could see this as the only impediment to competing in upper levels. The people you will compete with at the higher levels are lean, mean, fighting machines, and the judges may mark you down in Dressage.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

Some of these pictures are over a year old.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/jumping-critique-118223/

Also, I am assuming you dyed your hair, as sometimes the rider has blonde hair up in the helmet and other times it is brown (curly?) and kept down?....


----------



## updownrider

Corporal said:


> I hate to write this but I would suggest...gulp...that you lose about 12-15 pounds. Take a full year to do this, so it's healthy. Your weight is fine for lower amateur, but I could see this as the only impediment to competing in upper levels. The people you will compete with at the higher levels are lean, mean, fighting machines, and the judges may mark you down in Dressage.


Are you her doctor or parent? Because I do not think you should be advising a young girl to lose 12-15 pounds unless you know her medical history.


----------



## updownrider

LostDragonflyWings said:


> Also, I am assuming you dyed your hair, as sometimes the rider has blonde hair up in the helmet and other times it is brown (curly?) and kept down?....


Why are posters picking on the OP's appearance - first her weight and now her hairstyle?


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

updownrider said:


> Why are posters picking on the OP's appearance - first her weight and now her hairstyle?


Excuse me, that was NOT my point. I remember a thread a while back about somebody posting pictures for a critique and using pictures that were not even them. I was just pointing it out here that some of these pictures were old, and that the riders looked different. Just because another member commented about the rider's weight, don't jump all over me for making an observation that has NOTHING to do with judging the way somebody looks.


----------



## threestargirl

LostDragonflyWings said:


> Some of these pictures are over a year old.
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/jumping-critique-118223/
> 
> Also, I am assuming you dyed your hair, as sometimes the rider has blonde hair up in the helmet and other times it is brown (curly?) and kept down?....


Yes, I died my hair brown earlier this year.. not sure what that has to do with anything, clearly it is the same rider (me) in all of the photos. Sometimes it is up in my helmet depending on if the picture was taken at a show or not, and when it is down it is curly because.. you wouldn't probably guess this but.. I have naturally curly hair!! And yes, some of the pictures are older.. idk why that matters either, I don't think my riding got worse? You can compare my older pictures to the new ones also including in my post if you are worried. Not sure why the date the picture was taken matters, it is the same horse and not that far apart in time. Not sure why you have such a problem.. a little jealous perhaps?? :x


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I do have one question. With as skilled a rider as you appear to be, why are you not using an automatic release? Is it just something your trainer prefers that you use a crest release?


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

threestargirl said:


> Yes, I died my hair brown earlier this year.. not sure what that has to do with anything, clearly it is the same rider (me) in all of the photos. Sometimes it is up in my helmet depending on if the picture was taken at a show or not, and when it is down it is curly because.. you wouldn't probably guess this but.. I have naturally curly hair!! And yes, some of the pictures are older.. idk why that matters either, I don't think my riding got worse? You can compare my older pictures to the new ones also including in my post if you are worried. Not sure why the date the picture was taken matters, it is the same horse and not that far apart in time. Not sure why you have such a problem.. a little jealous perhaps?? :x


See my last post for the reason why I mentioned either of those things.

And that is a very mature statement to make. Yes, I am so very jealous of you; a stranger on the internet that I don't even know. Oyy...


----------



## threestargirl

LostDragonflyWings said:


> Excuse me, that was NOT my point. I remember a thread a while back about somebody posting pictures for a critique and using pictures that were not even them. I was just pointing it out here that some of these pictures were old, and that the riders looked different. Just because another member commented about the rider's weight, don't jump all over me for making an observation that has NOTHING to do with judging the way somebody looks.


Clearly these pictures are all the same horse and rider?? Which is myself and my horse. That thread you linked to was a post by ME lol. Considering it's my account I have posted asking for critique before. I have many many more pictures of my horse if you are still worried.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

threestargirl said:


> Clearly these pictures are all the same horse and rider?? Which is myself and my horse. That thread you linked to was a post by ME lol. Considering it's my account I have posted asking for critique before. I have many many more pictures of my horse if you are still worried.


I know that was your old thread posted by YOU, hence why I stated "Some of these pictures are over a year old." and put the link directly under that statement.


----------



## threestargirl

LostDragonflyWings said:


> I know that was your old thread posted by YOU, hence why I stated "Some of these pictures are over a year old." and put the link directly under that statement.


Yes, but you hinted at my pictures not being of me.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

threestargirl said:


> Yes, but you hinted at my pictures not being of me.


Again, as I mentioned in my other post, there had been another poster from a while ago that posted nice jumping pictures of different riders and tried to pull it off as them. I did not state it was you, but was pointing those things out merely for clarification and reassurance. I remembered seeing your older jumping pictures before, so that is what initially sparked my concern. That's all.


----------



## threestargirl

MyBoyPuck said:


> I do have one question. With as skilled a rider as you appear to be, why are you not using an automatic release? Is it just something your trainer prefers that you use a crest release?


I've never really been encouraged to do an automatic release, no one has told me not to or anything I just haven't had a coach that has really focused on my release. I think it would be a good idea for me to start practicing an automatic release as I move up the levels though, thank you!


----------



## heymckate

Well... for what it's worth I could tell it was the same rider in all the photos (at least the ones showing your face! I'll trust you on the two flat photos you posted second!).

Your horse is beautiful, and he looks like he is a very talented eventer! You also look beautiful, and you are a talented rider. The one thing I notice is that you don't have a lot of consistency--in some photos, you have a really nice, secure position. In some others, you're jumping ahead way out of the saddle or you lost your base of support and your leg is swinging back. I struggle with this problem too though, so I definitely understand! I think with time and practice you'll get better. Strengthening your legs, both in and out of the saddle, will also help with this.

If I were you (and I really wish I had your position in some of these photos!), I would really work on keeping your leg from swinging behind. It will really help you advance and keep you secure, which is particularly important in cross country. Even though you don't have an automatic release, it almost looks like you have the beginning of it in some of these photos. Once you feel more secure in the saddle and are more consistently jumping with your leg beneath you, I think you're absolutely at a level where you should begin practicing that. In the meantime, make sure you're giving enough of a crest release. A few of these look like you're pulling on your horse's mouth a little bit. Again, this is just a consistency thing.

Best of luck to you! For what it's worth, I don't think you need to lose weight. Don't worry about that one bit! Just enjoy your horse, always continue to work on your riding (we are never too good to improve!), and have fun doing it.


----------



## Oxer

I've been thinking about buying another horse and I've been looking to possibly import what i want, as i can't find it here in the states. I'd like to get a Welsh Cob with possibly a TB or Warmblood cross. Did you buy him here in the states??


----------



## threestargirl

Oxer said:


> I've been thinking about buying another horse and I've been looking to possibly import what i want, as i can't find it here in the states. I'd like to get a Welsh Cob with possibly a TB or Warmblood cross. Did you buy him here in the states??


I actually bought him when I was still living up in Canada, there is a woman in Langley, British Columbia who owned my horse's sire, Brynarian Brenin ap Maldwyn, who passed away a few years ago. However, she still has the semen so she is still breeding to TB mares, producing these wonderful crosses. My horse wasn't actually bred by her, he was just out of her stallion, he was actually bred by someone in Alberta but ended up back in BC. Many of this stallion's offspring are upper level eventers or jumpers. They are super athletic and very talented! And pretty cute  Her website is: Bryn Carregwen Welsh Sport Horses if you'd like to check it out! She has quite a few for sale.


----------



## xlionesss

For what it's worth, OP, you do not need to lose any weight.


----------



## Becca93

Corporal said:


> You are an excellent rider and your horse is very talented. He looks like he would jump anything for you that you decide to put in his path. The two of you could really advance.
> I hate to write this but I would suggest...gulp...that you lose about 12-15 pounds. Take a full year to do this, so it's healthy. Your weight is fine for lower amateur, but I could see this as the only impediment to competing in upper levels. The people you will compete with at the higher levels are lean, mean, fighting machines, and the judges may mark you down in Dressage.


I think it is incredibly rude and uncalled for that you are telling a young girl that she needs to lose weight. The OP is not overweight and it is not affecting her riding skills. Show me why/where/how a dressage judge is going to mark a rider down for their WEIGHT!

OP - I'm crap at critiquing and you are by far a better rider than me so I just wanted you look awesome!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Talented rider!

I have nothing to offer for critique as I am not a jumper.

However, you clearly do not need to lose weight.

Keep doing what you are doing with that lovely horse of yours!


----------



## Zexious

What a lovely horse! /swoon


----------



## Corporal

updownrider said:


> Are you her doctor or parent? Because I do not think you should be advising a young girl to lose 12-15 pounds unless you know her medical history.


I KNEW I would get a firestorm from my post. *Please understand that IMHO, this rider and her horse are VERY TALENTED.* She is an aggressive rider--maybe a little bit more release--and her TB cross is aggressive and careful, judging from the pictures. This is a "critique", so I did so. I believe in what George Morris wrote about rider's exercises: "Push yourself away from the table." I know it has worked for ME, every time I've tried it.
I mean the OP NOTHING but the best.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Corporal said:


> I KNEW I would get a firestorm from my post. *Please understand that IMHO, this rider and her horse are VERY TALENTED.* She is an aggressive rider--maybe a little bit more release--and her TB cross is aggressive and careful, judging from the pictures. This is a "critique", so I did so. I believe in what George Morris wrote about rider's exercises: "Push yourself away from the table." I know it has worked for ME, every time I've tried it.
> I mean the OP NOTHING but the best.


How has that got ANYTHING to do with the OP losing weight?! 

She is not 5ft8 and 200ilbs on a 14.2hh pony.

Nor is she in any regards overweight! 

I believe the critique was for riding, not a weightless issue.


----------



## CandyCanes

> I KNEW I would get a firestorm from my post. Please understand that IMHO, this rider and her horse are VERY TALENTED. She is an aggressive rider--maybe a little bit more release--and her TB cross is aggressive and careful, judging from the pictures. This is a "critique", so I did so. I believe in what George Morris wrote about rider's exercises: "Push yourself away from the table." I know it has worked for ME, every time I've tried it.
> I mean the OP NOTHING but the best.





DuffyDuck said:


> How has that got ANYTHING to do with the OP losing weight?!
> 
> She is not 5ft8 and 200ilbs on a 14.2hh pony.
> 
> Nor is she in any regards overweight!
> 
> I believe the critique was for riding, not a weightless issue.



I think we should agree to disagree on this one!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck

CandyCanes said:


> I think we should agree to disagree on this one!!!


I think an apology is owed, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## updownrider

Corporal said:


> I KNEW I would get a firestorm from my post. *Please understand that IMHO, this rider and her horse are VERY TALENTED.* She is an aggressive rider--maybe a little bit more release--and her TB cross is aggressive and careful, judging from the pictures. This is a "critique", so I did so. I believe in what George Morris wrote about rider's exercises: "Push yourself away from the table." I know it has worked for ME, every time I've tried it.
> I mean the OP NOTHING but the best.


 
Just because George Morris said it you think it is okay? :lol: 

No one is denying that the OP is talented. Myself and the other posters, if you could not understand what we wrote, think it is not your place to tell a young girl to lose 10-12 pounds. 

I do not know your background, so I want to ask out of curiosity, do you show jumpers, dressage or event and know George?


----------



## Muppetgirl

I opened this thread and saw the pics of the OP and thought, 'oh how lovely!' Then I read a post suggesting her to lose weight. RIDICULOUS:evil:


----------



## texasgal

I LOOOOOOOOOVE this photo. Ya'll are incredibly cute together... OMG..


----------



## texasgal

Corporal said:


> You are an excellent rider and your horse is very talented. He looks like he would jump anything for you that you decide to put in his path. The two of you could really advance.
> I hate to write this but I would suggest...gulp...that you lose about 12-15 pounds. Take a full year to do this, so it's healthy. Your weight is fine for lower amateur, but I could see this as the only impediment to competing in upper levels. The people you will compete with at the higher levels are lean, mean, fighting machines, and the judges may mark you down in Dressage.


Rude. Just sayin'....


----------



## texasgal

Aaaaaaaaaaaand since we are quoting George Morris *for the good of the OP* ... here's one of my favorites -- just for the OP:

*"Don't be distracted by criticism. Remember the only taste of success some people have is when they take a bite out of you." ~George Morris*


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Oh gosh this is not even CLOSE to IRL cattiness at an FEI2* or 3* level.
Hope you are prepared OP!! You seem to be able to brush it off well. Piece of advice if you are looking to go higher in sport - get a good relationship with a sport psychologist going NOW. Not when you are considering leaving the sport. Develop a really great support system - you will need it!!


Anyways - about the jumping the only thing is maybe angle your stirrup a bit more so you can still have enough foot in the stirrup - but just to flex your ankle down a bit more.

In the dressage - I really would like to see more pictures before judging, but I really don't like how your saddle fits you - the balance is really too far forward, and the panels are forcing you off the horse's back. I much prefer the fit of your CC and would suggest you ride the dressage phase in that saddle until you can find a well fitting dressage saddle.
Also imagine that you are setting up for a jump in the dressage - hands together and down, seat pushing to the base of the fence and legs pressing down without gripping with the knee. I'd really like to see a video before getting very specific but IMO that looks to be your weakest phase.

Good luck!!


----------



## Corporal

I'm just gonna laugh off the catty stabs. Again, I am REALLY impressed with this rider and she can wear her feelings on her sleeve or not. We all post on this part of the forum for pats on the back. Sometimes I read some very good advice, as Anabel has posted, and the OP will be grateful. Most often people don't want any constructive criticism, just ooh's and ahh's.
You all have beat my comments up, and I continue to find good things to post about the OP. *I love how she is jumping x-country with her stirrups home to stick the saddle,* _in case I didn't mention that one._
I was speaking as a coach might. If you were aspiring to compete at high levels, which IMHO the OP could do with THIS horse, and there was something that was preventing you from the ribbons, you might want to know this. Do you all never watch those up-close-and-personal Olympic athlete stories every 4 years? I DO. There is always great sacrifice for the payoff, and often these athletes push beyond what each thinks he or she is capable of doing.
"Talent" is a term originally meaning a coin used in trade. Having "talents" indicated wealth through hard work. I used the word, "talent" to mean that the OP has worked very hard in her sport.
Laura Kraut
About Laura Kraut - Laura Kraut Official website
is a very good example of hard work, and I'm sure that the OP would agree. She still rides and has competed for over 40 years, and is a good example of "talent."
If you remember a member of the US 1994 figure skating team, Tonya Harding, was a _talented_ skater, on the Olympic Team and she won the US championship just prior to it . Although she finished I believe in the top 4, this woman never made anything of herself.
Much of sport is a mind game. I hope that the OP will not suffer the "Over 18yo burn out."


----------



## xlionesss

Still, _stating she needs to lose weight to succeed in the show ring is just outright ridiculous_. This is exactly why I have been hospitalized for an ED after having one for 8 years and know 6 people who are currently suffering from one. Just sad, imo. Even if OP *gained* 5 pounds, theres no way her riding skills would decrease.


----------



## QHriderKE

The OP is obviously in good enough physical condition to ride her her horse as well as she does. 
And, I have a feeling, the OP is in excellent physical condition to accomplish her excellent form.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Corporal, you have made this post about yourself enough times. But please, do not now turn this in to 'you're all picking on me'

My mother taught me that if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all.

The ONLY part of your crit people have been, and quite rightly so, unamused about is where you, an adult, have told a young adult over the internet that they need to lose weight. This is, as far as my understanding, the horse riding critique section. I don't recall the last time anyone asked for weightloss tips, acne or greasy hair tips.

I generally respect your posts, but you need to learn to eat humble pie and apologise.

Anebel, I wouldn't mind so much in real life. But this is an adult sat behind a computer screen, who is now pulling every card out. Riding world IS tough. You have to have the toughest skin. And belief in you and your horse. But telling someone to lose 10-15ilbs when clearly they are NOT overweight is utterly ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt

Corporal said:


> *I love how she is jumping x-country with her stirrups home to stick the saddle,*


Can you please explain why having the irons "home" is a good thing, and how it helps stick to the saddle? Because if anything I'd prefer that the OP back her toe out a bit to have the iron across the ball of her foot, I find her iron (in the first pic) to be a bit too far back and that's (in part) causing her ankle to be unable to flex down.


----------



## SouthernTrails

Corporal said:


> I hate to write this but I would suggest...gulp...that you lose about 12-15 pounds.





Corporal said:


> I'm just gonna laugh off the catty stabs.


Seriously? 

There have been a huge amount of reports on your comment, it was uncalled for and not vey nice.

Catty stabs?

I wonder why:think:

Editing your comments and all the quotes containing you comments is going to take too much time.

Please show a little more respect for your fellow Members from now on.


To everyone else, the weight things ends now. 
Carry on with what this Thread is about........

.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

JustDressageIt said:


> Can you please explain why having the irons "home" is a good thing, and how it helps stick to the saddle? Because if anything I'd prefer that the OP back her toe out a bit to have the iron across the ball of her foot, I find her iron (in the first pic) to be a bit too far back and that's (in part) causing her ankle to be unable to flex down.


In xc it is far more stable to have your irons further back towards home.
it's tough to gallop, jump banks, etc... With heels jammed down - it's easier with a stable platform. 

That being said I do think her heels could 've a titch lower - achieved by angling the stirrup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes

Ah... At last, back to what this thread is REALLY about. How great the OP is at riding! 
Again, I love your horse OP.... Any chance of... Ya' know selling him to me? :wink:


----------



## Corporal

Fine. I apologize. Please remove all of my posts from this thread.


----------



## AlexS

I'd too like to see more release in your hands. You can either have a longer rein, or move your hands up, your choice, but at the point of over the jump, your rein is too short in the horses mouth. 

The photos clearly go back and forth in age, I didn't pay enough attention, in some you were over jumping a bit and getting ahead of the pommel. I don't recall if they were the earlier or later photos. Just go with the flow more, you are not jumping for the horse, although that tends to be the hunter way, I don't believe it to be correct. 

I think you look great, you are a talented LITTLE rider.  And it's clear that you are having a bunch of fun with your horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse

You are a fabulous rider OP, for what it's worth coming from me 

I look forward to seeing more of you and your horse here! This is one story I could go out of my way to follow on the forum.


----------



## existentialpony

OP, you make me want to get into eventing! You and your horse are FABULOUS!


----------



## threestargirl

Wow thank you everyone for being so nice! I am luckily able to brush most rude things people say to me off, and I don't think anyone could discourage me from the sport, but it is so nice to read all the wonderful comments!!


----------



## xxxxxxxponyhorse1516

Lovely position over jumps, good that you're looking to the next jump, or turning the hand slightly for correct canter lead after the jump! Just focus on keeping the stirrup at the ball of your foot and heels down!


----------



## 40232

Absolutely amazing rider!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Ummm. OP... could you and me... perhaps... swap bodies, locations and horses? You are gorgeous, don't listen to people who try to tell you otherwise. Your horse is stunning. And you and your horse are such a lovely talented pair. I agree with the critiques given [for the most part] and just wanted to say I'm super impressed at your maturity. I would have snapped. But always remember, smile at people who try to insult you. Thank them, even. Nothing irritates them more!

Edit; this is by the way coming from a very petite rider who has also been told to lose weight - I just laughed, if I was any lighter I'd be underweight. The equestrian world can be incredibly shallow.


----------

